# Infosuche zum Umbau einer Maschine auf Siemens Komponenten



## Jochen (31 Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen.

Ich möchte eine Maschine komplett auf Siemens Bauteile umstellen. Leider habe ich nicht wirklich viel ahnung von der Antriebstechnik, sondern kann eher  die SPS betrachten. Ich suche nun Tipps für verwendbare Siemens-Ersatzkomponenten.

Es handelt sich um eine Fertigungsmaschine mit 

- Servomotoren von Kollmorgen (Bezeichnung 6SM) 

    - Ersetzbar durch Siemens 1FT6?

- Acht Digitale Servoverstärker von Kollmorgen-Seidel (Bezeichnung digifas 7200)

- vier Servo/schrittmotor-Positioniersteuerungsmodule JX2-sm von Jetter zum    anschluss an Jetter-Steuerungen

- Jetter Steuerung NANO-B

Zum Austausch der Steuerung denke ich kommt eine kleine 300er S7 in Betracht. Die sollte wohl ausreichen. Aber vom Rest hab ich keinerlei Ahnung. Es gibt da im Antriebssegment so viele Begriffe bei Siemens wie Simotion, Sinamics, Simodrive und ich weiss nicht so genau, wie ich abgesehen von der SPS an die portierung gehn kann. Wäre gut, wenn jemand ein paar Tipps hat.

Danke im Voraus

MfG

Jochen


----------



## gravieren (31 Juli 2006)

Hi


>Ich möchte eine Maschine komplett auf Siemens Bauteile umstellen.
Dürfte möglich sein.


>Leider habe ich nicht wirklich viel ahnung von der Antriebstechnik, >sondern kann eher die SPS betrachten.
Man kann alles lernen.


>Ich suche nun Tipps für verwendbare Siemens-Ersatzkomponenten.
Tipps ?

Fakten wären wichtiger ! ! !
Besorg dir die DocOnCd   ODER   gehe ins Internet motto WebOnCd.

Hier findest du alle Datenblätter zwecks Motoren.
Grobauswahl über Nenn-Drehmoment und Nenn-Drehzahl.

>Es handelt sich um eine Fertigungsmaschine mit 
Welche Art von Fertigungsmaschine ?
Drehmaschine, Fräßmaschine, Zwiebelschneidemaschine mit automatischen Messerwechsel ....  


>Servomotoren von Kollmorgen (Bezeichnung 6SM) 
>Ersetzbar durch Siemens 1FT6?
Grundsätzlich ja  (In Verbindung mit Siemens Servoverstärker)


>Acht Digitale Servoverstärker von Kollmorgen-Seidel (Bezeichnung digifas >7200)
Stromabgabe / Dynamik für Umschlüsselung notwendig
(Grundsätzlich Motor mit Serverantrieb Nennmoment an der Welle)


>- vier Servo/schrittmotor-Positioniersteuerungsmodule JX2-sm von Jetter >zum anschluss an Jetter-Steuerungen


>- Jetter Steuerung NANO-B
Kenn ich nicht, was macht die Steuerung.
Positionierung ?
Interpolation ?


>Zum Austausch der Steuerung denke ich kommt eine kleine 300er S7 in >Betracht. Die sollte wohl ausreichen. Aber vom Rest hab ich keinerlei >Ahnung. Es gibt da im Antriebssegment so viele Begriffe bei Siemens wie >Simotion, Sinamics, Simodrive und ich weiss nicht so genau, wie ich >abgesehen von der SPS an die portierung gehn kann. Wäre gut, wenn >jemand ein paar Tipps hat.

Spezifiziere zuerst die Aufgabe der Steuerung, das zusammenspiel der Achsen ! ! !



Karl


----------



## Jochen (31 Juli 2006)

Danke schonmal für die Ansätze. Ich werd nun mal 3 Wochen im Urlaub sein, und schreib danach wieder.


----------



## whatisnesps (8 August 2006)

*Wieso eigentlich die Nano rausschmeißen?*

Wieso soll denn die NANO rausgeschmissen werden? Positionieren ist doch gerade deren Stärke.


----------



## merlin129 (5 September 2006)

Hallo,
da wirst Du mit Siemens viel Spass haben die Achsen zu programmieren. Ich würde auch gerne wissen was der Grund ist das die Jetter Steuerung rausfliegt?


----------



## Martin L. (6 September 2006)

Hallo Jochen,

für deine Antriebstechnik würde ich von Siemens für die
S7-300 entweder FM 354 (2-Achsen) oder FM357 (4-Achsen) nutzen. Diese können komplette Verfahrprogramme realisieren. Auch können Inkremental
Drehgeber (Encoder) oder Absolutgeber zu Positionserfassung angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Jochen (25 September 2006)

merlin129 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da wirst Du mit Siemens viel Spass haben die Achsen zu programmieren. Ich würde auch gerne wissen was der Grund ist das die Jetter Steuerung rausfliegt?



Nunja, der Grund ist, dass es halt für Siemens besser ist, Siemens Komponenten zu verwenden und keine Fremdhardware ;-)

Aber eventuell wird die Jetter doch drinbleiben und nur angepasst.
Das ist jetzt alles noch so in der Schwebe.


----------



## offliner (24 Oktober 2006)

Kommt halt drauf an, was gemacht werden soll. Wenn keine Interpolation gefordert ist, kannst Du eine 317T nehmen mit z.B. SINAMICS S120 als Servo Umrichter und IM174 für die Schrittmotoren. So solltest Du bis etwa 16 Achsen ohne Probleme betreiben können. Bei Interpolation kommts drauf an, was genau gemacht werden muss. Kann man mit Kurvenscheiben arbeiten, oder braucht man eine Bahnsteuerbaugruppe z.B. wie FM357-2.
FM354 halte ich für nicht zeitgemäß...


----------

